# نقل النقاط من الاكسل الى الاوتوكاد بسهولة



## باسم محمود محيى (15 مارس 2010)

بسهولة يمكنك نقل النقاط من الاكسل الى الاوتوكاد بواسطة هذا الملف:16:


----------



## mostafammy (15 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علي فؤاد (16 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## السندباد المساحي (16 مارس 2010)

ياريت بعض الشرح لو امكن


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (20 مارس 2010)

*اسهل طريقة لنقل النقاط من الاكسل الى الاوتوكاد*

برجاء الدعاء لمن قام بهذا الجهد مع العلم بأننى وسيط ولست صاحب هذا الجهد:12:


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (21 مارس 2010)

جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خـــــــــــــــــــيراً
وبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## محمد الفجال (25 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخى فى الله


----------



## ريان الموسى (26 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## ibrahiem (5 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## أبو محمد الرملي (9 أبريل 2010)

عفوا أخي باسم ....... بصراحة لم أفهم من هذا الملف كيف تتم عملية نقل الإحداثيات من الإكسل إلى الأوتوكاد !!

برجاء التوضيح ..... ولك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## مصطفى شوقى خالد (11 أبريل 2010)

بتأخذ الاحداثيات نسخ من ملفك على الاكسل الى هذا الملف وبتعمل لصق لها فى المكان الحدد ثم تأخذ الجزءذواللون الاصفر نسخ ثم لصق فى شريط الاوامر بالاوتوكاد يتم تنزيل النقاط وكتابة رقم ومنسوب كل نقطه وبإمكانك التحكم فى حجم الخط كما هو موضح


----------



## the legand (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا
وبارك لكم عملكم
والف شكر علي المجهودالكبير في العمل وشكرا علي الليسبات


----------



## hussam_steel2 (12 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hussam_steel2 (12 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## odwan (13 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## tamer abd alla (18 أبريل 2010)

و الله هذا الملف أكثر من رائع
شكراً على المجهود الكبير


----------



## abdo bido (19 أبريل 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## sayedyounes (19 أبريل 2010)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## احمد عبدالعليم (21 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا **** وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## salahleica (21 أبريل 2010)

الله يرحم والديك و جزاك الله 1000خير اخي العزيز


----------



## حماده النجم (22 أبريل 2010)

أبو محمد الرملي قال:


> عفوا أخي باسم ....... بصراحة لم أفهم من هذا الملف
> 
> كيف تتم عملية نقل الإحداثيات من الإكسل إلى الأوتوكاد !!
> 
> برجاء التوضيح ..... ولك جزيل الشكر.


 
وانا برضوا عايز الشرح


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (22 أبريل 2010)

*الطريقة فى الملف المرفق*

اخى العزيز طريقة نقل النقاط فى الملف المرفق


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (23 مايو 2010)

ارجو ان يوفق الجميع فى استخدام هذه الطريقه فهى سهله و سريعة


----------



## NOORALDIN (24 مايو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## المهندس رحم (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود لكن ملف الشرح لايعمل
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## حسن98765 (6 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى والله انا مثل الاخ محمد الرملى لم افهم يا ريت توضح لنا شويه


----------



## لهون لهونى (7 يونيو 2010)

شكرا يا اخى العزيز


----------



## مكي الهجرسي (7 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك ..............ارجوا مزيد من مشاركاتك القيمة...........


----------



## salahiraq1 (8 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## alboush (8 يونيو 2010)

بداية شكراً لمجهودك
الشرح المذكور نتيجته صورة للجدول الاصفر
ربما تكون هذه الطريق مخصصة لنسخة محددة من الاوتكاد!
نرجوا الافادة


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (13 يونيو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مدحت ابوبكر (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الفاضل


----------



## احمد حسني الاسيوطي (2 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم كل عام والجميع بالف خير شكله كده مش شغال


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (3 أغسطس 2011)

والله انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى
بس اقولك الله يجزيك خير فعلا انا كنت محتاج للملف ده من زمان الله يبارك فيك


----------



## اسامة السقاف (9 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## fageery (9 أغسطس 2011)

اخي الكريم ارجو تفصيل أكثر لكيفية عمل البرنامج


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (15 أغسطس 2011)

*بتأخذ الاحداثيات نسخ من ملفك على الاكسل الى هذا الملف وبتعمل لصق لها فى المكان الحدد ثم تأخذ الجزءذواللون الاصفر نسخ ثم لصق فى شريط الاوامر بالاوتوكاد يتم تنزيل النقاط وكتابة رقم ومنسوب كل نقطه وبإمكانك التحكم فى حجم الخط كما هو موضح*​


----------



## aboamo1000 (16 أغسطس 2011)

اخى الكريم ياريت توضح لى الطريقه اكتر علشان مفيش حاجه باينه عندى


----------



## ModyMmaa (17 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Shawqi (18 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم كل عام والجميع بالف خير


----------



## adel104 (18 أغسطس 2011)

أشكرك ، أخي الكريم


----------



## عبد الخالق فاروق (15 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكرا على هذا الملف العظيم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fd_topographe (16 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## جمعة ابوزويدة (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يرحم والديك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## yassermohammady (16 أبريل 2013)

أستاذ باسم ....الرجاء بعض الشرح


----------



## hussain aldraajy (4 أبريل 2014)

مشكورررررررررررين


----------



## moha_aga (14 أبريل 2014)

هذا الملف من ترتيبي


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (15 أبريل 2014)

اخى الكريم moha_aga ذكرت ان هذا الملف ليست من ترتيبى وطالبت بالدعاء لصاحب العمل فى الصفحة الاولى ولك الحريه لو تريد منى حذفه ​


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (18 أبريل 2014)

تسلموا ياشباب على الإفاده الجميله


----------

